# Eureka Compak Mazzer



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Which one would you recommend out of Eureka Mignon Mk2, Compak K3 and Mazzer Mini and why?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

To be paired with any machine in particular ? Probably better to ask question on else thread rather than two.


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Matching with L1


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Possibly something with bigger burrs for such a beast espresso machine ..... £2k espresso , £280 grinder ? Anyway burrs size is more important . Bet something that will be consistent and go really fine (fine for levers , tamp like fairly dust ).


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

I've gone for the Mignon. Its brand new and very shiny in chrome. Had a rancilio rocky before which was doserless and I loved it so if Mignon is as good as that I will be happy.


----------

